# Tailor-made Western Clothes



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know the name of the shop, but... if you are on the main strip in Satwa, fabing the post office, directly opposite is an alleyway and on the left side there is a small tailor shop that a lots of westerners use. Good luck, if I can get the name I will post it.


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

I saw one posted on another thread... Coventry tailoring. In satwa. The thread was "need a good Tailor..." can't remember all off it. I'll be needing them when I get out there also as I don't think ME off the shelf clothing will fit me either!!! (though, I may be there opposite end of the scale. ;-)


----------

